# IV Infusion - Patient receives



## kbritt77 (Nov 1, 2011)

*IV infusion Question*

Patient receives IV hydration with sodium bicarbonate to protect the kidney in a chronic renal disease patient pre-cath  lab procedure for 4 hours total. We used 3 x 50 ml vials for the infusion. 

Would we code 96365 x 1  and 96366x 3   along with the J93490 x 3? 

Additionally or alone if the patient is given an IV infusion of 25,000u of heparin mixed in 1000cc of NS to infuse for 5 hours can we bill  96365 x 1 and 96366 x 4 and also code the heparin J1644 x 25?  This doesn't look correct? 

My question is do you bill for the infusion and medication? The J codes state injection?  If it's an infusion not an injection do you still use the J codes listed above? 

sorry very new at this.


----------



## FORBZ8 (Nov 2, 2011)

kbritt77 said:


> *iv infusion question*
> 
> patient receives iv hydration with sodium bicarbonate to protect the kidney in a chronic renal disease patient pre-cath  lab procedure for 4 hours total. We used 3 x 50 ml vials for the infusion.
> 
> ...





it does look correct...what has you so confused??? Infusion or j code


----------

